# Il va me foutre le cafard.



## Necsus

Buongiorno, forum!
Potete darmi una mano a tradurre la frase in oggetto? È tratta dal film 'La Rafle'. 
Annette sta per distribuire la 'zuppa' ai bambini ebrei detenuti nel campo di concentramento, e quando comincia fa questo commento, apparentemente rivolta più a se stessa che ad altri. 
Le battute:

ANNETTE
Il va me foutre le cafard.
ANNETTE
Y a rien dans cette soupe.
ANNETTE
Ils vont pas tenir longtemps
comme ça.
ANNETTE
T’as vu la portion de pain
pour la journée ?
PAULE
Va dire ça aux autorités. 

Grazie!


----------



## DearPrudence

Buongiorno, Necsus 

E' sicuro di che non sia "*Ça me fout le cafard*" (*"Ça me met un coup au moral / Ça me rend triste"*) ?
Non capisco a che persona si refere questo "il". Di chi parla?


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, DP. In effetti non parla di nessuno, direi, solo della minestra...! Dall'audio non si capisce cosa c'è prima di 'me foutre', perché ci sono sopra bambini e altoparlante, ma sicuramente sarà come dici tu. Quindi più o meno sarebbe 'che tristezza',  'che cosa deprimente'?


----------



## zone noire

Necsus said:


> Quindi più o meno sarebbe 'che tristezza', 'che cosa deprimente'?


 
Esattamente 
Il fatto che la minestra per i bimbi sia piu' acqua che minestra  la rattrista.


----------



## Necsus

Perfetto! Grazie, zn!


----------

